# New Pillars Are Done!



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Here is our attempt at pillars for our cemetery, I'm pretty pleased with how they came out. My only issue is that there is no lighting on the skulls or the gargoyles, any suggestions?

Sorry for the blurry picture!

http://s243.photobucket.com/albums/ff275/ScaryGodmother_2007/?action=view&current=100_0052.jpg


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Very cool, they will add a lot to your haunt. I started setting up, and my new pillars sure did add a lot, pillars really grab your attention. I love the skull you put in them, GREAT WORK!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ooo those are nice


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks!:jol:


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

The pillars look really great. 

Without having to take anything apart, lighting options include using simple floodlight in front of them, or you could attach lanterns to the front of them (if you add them below the skulls, you could even have the 'handles' be skeleton hands).


----------



## drazster (Oct 1, 2008)

I like them. The skull in the front is a nice detail.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Those are really nice and inspiring.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice pillas sgmom...
yeah like ghoul said flood lights in front 
or hang from above if you can


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Lilly said:


> nice pillas sgmom...
> yeah like ghoul said flood lights in front
> or hang from above if you can


Hmm, interesting idea Lilly. There will be a tree at each corner of my cemetery, just not sure if I can get up there to mount the lights.:devil:


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice clean work Scary..


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice! Like the skulls in front. How tall are they?


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice pillars, great detail. I don't know if you're comfortable making your own LED lights but you might consider wiring up a few 5mm LED's pointing up at the gargoyles. 4 to 6 LED's running off a 9V battery would prolly run for several nights before you'd need to change the battery. They'd be small enough to embed around the top, if the columns are foam insulation you could countersink them into the foam so they'd be hardly noticeable. 

There are several excellent how-to's on wiring LED's on this forum (even I did one, hehehe).


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Scary Godmother said:


> Hmm, interesting idea Lilly. There will be a tree at each corner of my cemetery, just not sure if I can get up there to mount the lights.:devil:


You need to check this out: http://skullandbone.com/tutorial_01.htm
It has some great lighting info. About half way down the page are some great diagrams on how to light props. Good stuff!

I really love the gargoyles on top. I'm a HUGE gargoyle geek!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

beelce said:


> Nice clean work Scary..


Thanks Beelce! Maybe too clean, I was thinking about aging them a bit, but I think I will wait for next year. I tried a couple of different aging techniques on the back side of a couple of my older tombstones, and I was not happy with the results, I think I need more practice before I attempt aging the pillars. Anyway, I can't take credit for the build, my brother in law made them for me out of scrap wood and paneling turned to it's backside. I had him put holes in the back for lights and doors on the back. The insides look like an old paneled basement or something! My son and I put the skulls on and did the finishing work.:devil:


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

jdubbya said:


> Very nice! Like the skulls in front. How tall are they?


Thanks jdubbya! They are actually not that big, only about 3-1/2 to 4 ft. tall, and not too deep. Just right for my needs and for storage as well.:jol:


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

dynoflyer said:


> Nice pillars, great detail. I don't know if you're comfortable making your own LED lights but you might consider wiring up a few 5mm LED's pointing up at the gargoyles. 4 to 6 LED's running off a 9V battery would prolly run for several nights before you'd need to change the battery. They'd be small enough to embed around the top, if the columns are foam insulation you could countersink them into the foam so they'd be hardly noticeable.
> 
> There are several excellent how-to's on wiring LED's on this forum (even I did one, hehehe).


I am not comfortable at all with any kind of wiring, unfortunately. Also my pillars are all wood, no foam. I think I could put some LED eyes into the skulls and hide the battery up behind as the mouth sticks out off of the pillar. As for the lighting the gargoyles, I may have to enlist some help to figure that one out, we'll see. Do you think lighting both the gargoyles and the skulls would be too much?


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

corner haunt said:


> You need to check this out: http://skullandbone.com/tutorial_01.htm
> It has some great lighting info. About half way down the page are some great diagrams on how to light props. Good stuff!
> 
> I really love the gargoyles on top. I'm a HUGE gargoyle geek!


Actually, I have been to skull and bone, it is very helpful, some of it a bit too techinical for little old me. I have switched to blue lights this year, but I know I will have to play around with it them once everything is set up.

I have had those gargoyles for a few years now, they are clay, used to be kind of orange like clay pots. I had my brother in law put the lip around the top of the pillars to fit the base of them exactly so they won't tip. What a job getting them in after I painted though! No one will be stealing those!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Very nice work!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Good job.. I had a similar problem with the crosses on top of my columns so i went to the buck store and picked up some small LED book lights that have like a flexible neck.. They create a pinpoint spot thats perfect to highlight the details..
Just an idea for ya


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Sounds cheap and easy! Thanks Scream:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice work!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Those are really cool. I think you did nice work on them.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking pillars.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice work!


----------

